# Iridescence - Patina



## botlguy (Apr 20, 2018)

Getting ready to move and downsize my collections. Taking pictures for sale. Just thought I'd share some pix.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Apr 20, 2018)

Cool. I really like the Wolfes' patina. Good luck with the sales.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 23, 2018)

Cool looking Colors. Reminds me of a Pearl Car I Painted that flipped 6 or 7 different Colors just like those Bottles. LEON.


----------



## antiquesfromtheweb (Apr 24, 2018)

really nice! must of been a really great day/s finding those


----------

